# Minnesotan's squirrel photo on National Geographic



## catskills (Aug 16, 2009)

Must see if you have not seen this already.  

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news/Squirrel_Photo_National_Geographic_Minnesota_Melissa_Brandts


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2009)

Ha, that's great!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2009)

that's kewl


----------



## Philpug (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha. Classic.


----------



## Paul (Aug 16, 2009)

I've seen a lot of 'shops in my time

/pixels
//blah blah


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> I've seen a lot of 'shops in my time
> 
> /pixels
> //blah blah


 
Doubtful.  The fact that the range of focus is on the critter and everything else is out is very consistent with an auto focus feature.  Why else would someone take a fuzzy background photo?

I like it!


----------



## Paul (Aug 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Doubtful.  The fact that the range of focus is on the critter and everything else is out is very consistent with an auto focus feature.  Why else would someone take a fuzzy background photo?
> 
> I like it!









;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

can I has steezeburger?


----------

